# Installazione su PPC

## steppenwolf

Base:

PPC G5 1.8 Mac Monoprocessore

Formattato HD Da MacOs 2 Partizioni una Mac l'altra vuota per Gentoo

Avviato da CD

quando arrico al punto 4 (Preparazione dischi) e cerco d'impostare lo schema di partizionamento predefinito

#mac-fdisk /dev/hda

b

THE MAP IS NOT WRITEABLE

3p (perchè nella 2 è presente la partizione HFS che dovrebbe essere di MacOsx)

mi dice 

BAD PARTITION NUMBER

Mi sapete dire cosa devo fare?

Grazie in anticipo

Luca

----------

## =DvD=

sicuro che non sia un sata? ( /dev/sda )

----------

## steppenwolf

Hai ragione è su SDA,

Sono entrato 

mac-fdisk /dev/sda

p

/dev/sda

      #                Type name                                     length  base                     (size)           system

/dev/sda1           Apple_partition_map Apple             63@      1                       (31,5K)  partition map

/dev/sda2           Apple_free extra                           262144@  64                   (128,0M)     Free space

/dev/sda3           Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_1  134711592@262208        (78,5G)        HFS

/dev/sda4           Apple_free Extra                            147608008@164973800  (70,4G)      Free space

se provo a creare Apple_Bootstrap:

b

First block: 5p

Bad partition number

anche se cambio salendo oltre 

perche?

Dove sbaglio?

Grazie

Luca

----------

## =DvD=

se le partizioni sono 4 e lui ti chiede dove mettere il primo blocco gli devi dire 4p non 5p ....

Se non ricordo male =P

//Edit: lo so che mi "infervoro" per poco ma cavolo bastava leggere le istruzioni. Anzi no, batava leggere E CAPIRE quello che dicono:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap3

 *Istruzioni che qualcuno si e' sbatutto a fare e qualcunaltro si e' sbattuto a tradurre wrote:*   

> Quindi creare una partizione Apple_Bootstrap usando b. Viene chiesto da quale blocco si desidera partire. Inserire il numero della prima partizione libera, seguito da una p. In questo caso 2p

 

Ora: Dice di inserire il numero di una partizione, e che sia la prima libera.

Adiamo per ordine, il numero della partizione e' quello crescente accanto a /dev/sda tipo /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 ecc ecc

La partizione 1 e' libera? no. ok

La partizione 2 e' libera? Apple_free significa che e' libera.

Quindi dobbiamo scrivere 2 seguito da una p.

Se fino  a qui fosse stato troppo complicato segue un esempio che guarda un po' fa al tuo caso...

Niente di personale, ma cavolo la documentazione e' scritta cosi bene...

----------

## steppenwolf

DVD, 

ti garantisco che le istruzioni le ho lette e rilette ma credo che chiunque di primo impatto se non si è mai avvicinato alla rica di comando possa anche errare,

e comunque durante quella sessione avevo provato ma non me la dava, dopo il tuo"cazziatone" però sì, quindi non posso che dire ..........mi è servito,

grazie!

Altro quesito adesso mi sono arenato al capitolo 6.a in Codice 4 : Montare /proc e /dev

passo al comando

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

risposta:

mount:

mount point /gentoo/proc does not exist

cosa ho tralasciato?

Grazie in anticipo.

Luca

----------

## makaveli87

Penso devi crearlo...

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

----------

## steppenwolf

L'ho creato poi sono passato, adesso però ho un nuovo problemino:

Codice 5:Croot nel nuovo ambiente

#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/gento: no such file or directory

sono andato a vedere se esisteva qualcosa

livecd/# cd /bin

//bin ls

Arch            ..........

AWK            ..........

BASENAME   ..........

BASH           ..........

Come mi comporto?

----------

## grentis

ma /mnt/gentoo esiste?

----------

## steppenwolf

Credo propio di si, con cd /mnt/gentoo entro con ls mi da diversi file tra cui /bin come ho detto prima...

Mi sembra d'aver seguito alla lettera il manuale d'nstallazione ma evidentemente devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, e adesso il problema è......COSA?

----------

## Fiery CroSS

 *Quote:*   

> ... /mnt/gento: no such ...

 

Due 'o'   :Laughing: 

----------

## steppenwolf

Si ho riportato male, ho tralasciato una 'O' in Gentoo, però mi sai dire cosa devo fare?

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## Fiery CroSS

Probabilmente l'errore è proprio quello, controlla di aver dato:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

con due 'o'. Se funziona, continua a seguire l'handbook.

----------

## steppenwolf

Controllato il comando è giusto na non capisco dove sia l'errore.

Domani proverò dall'inizio, ma se vi viene in mente qualcosa..........fatevi avanti.

Se qualcuno in emilia e disposto a darmi una mano sono pronto a premiare la fatica!!!

Ma voglio Gentoo sul mio PPC!!

----------

## makaveli87

Ma quando hai fatto ls di bin lo hai fatto di 

/bin

oppure di 

/mnt/gentoo/bin ??

Sei sicuro che hai montato la partizione di root?

----------

## =DvD=

 *steppenwolf wrote:*   

> Controllato il comando è giusto na non capisco dove sia l'errore.
> 
> Domani proverò dall'inizio, ma se vi viene in mente qualcosa..........fatevi avanti.
> 
> Se qualcuno in emilia e disposto a darmi una mano sono pronto a premiare la fatica!!!
> ...

 

Se hai tempo di venire fino a pisa ti aiuto io =D

Per l'errore di sopra non so che dirti... Se sei proprio bloccato riinizia da capo, magari non rifai un errore che non notavi.

Ricorda che se riavvii per qualche motivo devi rifare tutta la storia del montare le partizioni e del chroot.

----------

## steppenwolf

Il problema di prima, rincominciando da capo sembra superato,

perÃ² adesso se ne pone un'altro:

Sono alla configurazione del Kernel 

Codice1 Abilitare configurazione sulla timezone

Ho lasciato quella dell'esempio (cp /usr/shareinfo/GMT /etc)

poi sono passato a

Codice2 Installare i sorgenti

# USE="-doc symlynk" emerge gentoo-source

>>>emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-source-2.6.17-r4 to /

>>>Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.17-5.extras.tar.bz2

ERROR parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number

>>>Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.17-5.extras.tar.bz2

ERROR parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number

e cosÃ¬ con tutti

in piÃ¹ il manuale dice di dare un'occhio /usr/src 

ci provo con

cd /usr/src

ma da 

bash: cd/: No such file or directory

Cosa faccio??

----------

## steppenwolf

Anzi adesso ci sono riuscito sono entrato in cd / usr/src

(a dire la verita, a volte mi fa entrare e a volte no)

comunque sono dentro e editando ls non mi da nulla!

Cosa Faccio?

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> Ho lasciato quella dell'esempio (cp /usr/shareinfo/GMT /etc) 

 

E' sbagliato

ci vuole 

```
# cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime
```

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number 

 

Leggilo l'errore: prova a connettersi a un proxy.server.com:port mi sembra che sia la classica configurazione di esempio da sovrascrivere con i dati veri. Come ti connetti in internet?

Ti serve davvero un proxy? 

Hai sbagliato la configurazione di internet.

 *Quote:*   

> bash: cd/: No such file or directory 

 

qui HAI SCRITTO CD/ TUTTO ATTACCATO!

A volte ti fa entrare a volte no perche' a volte premi spazio e a volte no.

 *steppenwolf wrote:*   

> comunque sono dentro e editando ls non mi da nulla!
> 
> Cosa Faccio?

 

Se PRIMA di quel passaggio devi fare un altra cosa

E quell'altra cosa ti da ERRORE secondo te cosa devi fare?

a) vado avanti e me ne frego io sono piu' furbo del pc e forse non se ne accorge che c'era errore

b) errore? quale errore? pensavo che 

```
# USE="-doc symlynk" emerge gentoo-source

>>>emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-source-2.6.17-r4 to /

>>>Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.17-5.extras.tar.bz2

ERROR parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number

>>>Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.17-5.extras.tar.bz2

ERROR parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number 
```

 Fosse il normale output di emerge

c) faccio un passo alla volta e se ad un certo punto non completo un passo, MI FERMO E CERCO DI COMPLETARLO.

Forse dovevano metterlo nella guida: se ad un certo punto hai un errore non va bene, devi fermarti e risolverlo prima di fare i passi successivi.

Non si puo' scrivere tutto...Last edited by =DvD= on Wed Aug 23, 2006 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steppenwolf

Ok mi spiego meglio,

per evitare di spegnere il Mac per poi dover ripartire da zero con l'installer, utilizzo un altro PC in cui evidentemente ho riportato male le righe ma vi assicuro che sul Mac sono corrette le controllate mille volte vanno bene.

Si collega ad internet tramite eterneth con un Router nei passaggi precedenti il collegamento Ã¨ avvenuto, quindi non ho fatto nulla nella, nei passaggi precedenti si Ã¨ collegato.

Solo un comando dopo 

emerge --sync 

mi dava An update portage is avaiable

come da manuale ho editato 

emerge portage

>>> emerge (1 of 3) app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 to /

>>> Dowloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/pax-utils-0.1.13.tar.bz

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

il dopo lo conoscete giÃ , vedi messaggio prec.

PerchÃ¨ mi da questo errore?

Saluti

P.S. Cerco di stare attento, e cercherÃ² di esserlo di piÃ¹, ma non salto nulla!

----------

## =DvD=

Ma il manuale non diceva di *non* aggiornare portage a quel punto... vabbe' son dettagli...

Prova a riconfiguare la rete. L'errore sta li.

Prova ad aprire un altro terminale ALT+F2 ... F3

prova a pingare google ping 

```
www.google.it
```

 ...

----------

## steppenwolf

E a forza di "sturlate" e di stressate di forum con domandine elementari, 

sono passato alla configurazione manuale del Kernel!!

Adesso sorge un nuovo prob quando devo selezionare codice/driver/filesystem

Tragedia!...............mi Ã¨ sparito l'asterisco!!

Come faccio a selezionare la mia scelta?

Sin dall'inizio alcuni tasti erano diversi, ma fino quÃ¬ credo sia abb normale, le lettere sono comunque ok, ma l'asterisco non riesco a trovarlo.

Grazie

Luca

----------

## =DvD=

```
loadkeys it
```

l'asterisco sulla americana e' shift+8

----------

## makaveli87

Ma scusa... che tastiera hai??

Dal 2001 la Apple usa la classica disposizione dei tasti dei comuni pc!

Una classica tastiera italiana va più che bene!

Inoltre.. come stai configuarando il kernel che ti serve l'asterisco? 

Se usi menuconfig usi Y per il built-in e M per i moduli

----------

## steppenwolf

Ok grazie ad entrabi sono passato oltre,

adesso mi sono bloccato nella compilazione del Kerner, dopo aver macinato per un po mi da il seguente errore:

arch/powerpc/kernel/asm-offsets.c: In funcion 'main':

arch/powerpc/kernel/asm-offsets.c:103: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

poi continua con le stesse righe ma con i seguenti numeri

                                                 104

                                                 105

 e cosÃ¬ per una sequenza di dieci righe poi  mi da 

arch/powerpc/kernel/asm-offsets.c:225  error: structure has no member named 'softe'

make(1): ***(arch/powerpc/kernel/asm-offsets.s) Error 1

make: *** (prepare0) Error 2

le parentesi sarebbero quadre, in piÃ¹ vorrei sapere ma non esiste una configurazione standar o base?

Onestamente a parte le poche indicazioni che dava la guida per il resto sono andato un po ad intuito, e questo non mi da una gran sicurezza..............infatti ecco apparso l'errore!

----------

## steppenwolf

Seconda e sembra ultima domanda, 

ho un secondo messaggio:

*Regenerating GNU info directory...

*Processed 76 info files.

*IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

*Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

Ho letto ma non credo d'aver ben caspito, come si fa a sapere quali sono questi 2 files e come si fa per aggiornarli?  :Question: 

Portate pazienza, con queste 2 ultime domande  credo d'essere oramai alla fine.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

è sufficiente dare 

```
etc-update
```

 e t mostrerà il programma quali sono , mostrandoti le differenze tra il file vecchio e quello nuovo e dandoti diverse opzioni per gestire la cosa, eliminando quello vecchio o quello nuovo e così via...

----------

